# going without a stroller or car



## boater (Oct 19, 2008)

For those of you who don't own or never use a stroller, what kind of other gear (other than carriers) do you find useful? I'm pregnant with my 1st and I'm thinking about what to register for. I was thinking an ergo backpack

http://www.ergobabycarriers.com/babycarriers/item/BP12TO/

and a cart like this http://www.amazon.com/Roadrunner-Folding-Grocery-Shopping-Version/dp/B003QZMWU2/ref=br_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1EEJZSOSZSYVQ&colid=U8NKGB4EGNYG

or this http://www.amazon.com/Whitmor-6342-2779-BLUE-Rolling-Utility-Cart/dp/B001UE8ILS

If any one owns one what do you think? I thought a push type rather than a pull type might be more comfortable but those only seem to come in the boxy wire style and the side walks here are too rough for that type of wheels.

I live in a city and will rarely have access to our car (DH will be bringing it to work). I have a bike but am not much of a cyclist so I will pretty much be walking and babywearing all the time to the library, grocery store etc. I want to try not to own a stroller but still make it relatively easy on myself.


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

Personally, as someone who does not own a car and who also lives in a city I think you may find it tough at times without a stroller unless you have great public transport. I'm not saying it can't be done, or that you shouldn't try, but It can also be useful to have a place to put the baby for a few minutes, for example if you want to try on some clothing or you have a dental appointment. I had (well, still have) one which allowed the baby to face me so we could talk whilst walking.

I loved my slings (I had a pouch and a wrap) but there isn't anything wrong in using a stroller if it would make your life easier on occasion. They don't make your baby any less attached.







I do know a few people who don't find the ergo all that great for a newborn, even with the insert. They're apparently great for older babies/young toddlers. Given the cost of an ergo I would try and find someone locally who will let you try one out as, like any sling, it might not be the best fit for you.

I often used the stroller as a cart. Baby in the sling, groceries in the stroller.

What's your climate like? Another reason I went for a stroller rather than a cart was that it rains a fair bit here and I knew babywearing wasn't going to work too well if I was out walking in the rain/sleet. Although I guess you could always put the baby in the cart if it rains.


----------



## MamitaM (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a stroller, but haven't used it much. It's to snowy out and if I move to the new apartment I looked at the other day there will be to many stairs to get it in and out all the time. I'm thinking about getting a little cart as well. I don't think a pull behind you cart will to be difficult to pull while wearing a baby.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

i always wore my dc and then had a backpack on. my backpack is big, padded & amazing. the thing i like about it is that the straps you can loosen them and then pull them tight once on. this i find very important when i have a baby on the front. i do have a stroller that was a hand me down a very old prego lol it looks in mint condition because it sits in the closet 99% of the time) it has a flip handle so the baby faces me. i didnt use it very often but when i did i was glad i had it. i used it a few time when xmas shopping or at the fair it was great for jackets, snacks and what i bought. i favor a stroller over a buggy is that the stroller has the option of being able to hold the baby. i dont really worry when i am just out and about because i can pee while wearing my baby  and once they get to big they can stand while i pee. my problem with wearing a baby all day is that as a single mom i am the only one to wear the baby and having a 25lb 5month old he got heavy after a hours and i just wanted a little break. if you do want to get a stroller you dont need to spend alot on one get one used.


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

If it gets pretty hot where you are you might want a stroller. Last summer I had to walk to my boy's pediatrician checkup (3 miles all uphill) and had him in a mei tai. It was NOT fun and we were both drenched in sweat when we got there (I think it was about 95 that day). The same goes for if it gets too cold. You can bundle up your baby and drape a blanket over the stroller to keep the wind off. Plus it's just nice to give your back a break sometimes...like when you're at the farmers market and you're so hot your feet are swelling and your back feels like it's withering awway to dust but your husband is talking to a vendor and you keep saying "I need to go, I'm really hurting" but he has no idea how to end a conversation and you're there for over an hour...You don't need a fancy $300 jogging stroller; the $65 Chicco one from Amazon will do, especially if you don't plan on using it very often but just want it as a backup.


----------



## boater (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I may end up with a hand-me -down stroller down the road. I have worked as a nanny for a long time and tried out pretty much every type of carrier and stroller in all kinds of weather. It certainly gets hot and humid, rainy and snowy here. Even so
there are women in many parts of the world who only babywear and don't own strollers and I would like some tips about the most convenient way to do that. btw I have easy access to very convenient public transportation which in my experience is much easier without a stroller.


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boater*
> 
> Thanks for the replies. I may end up with a hand-me -down stroller down the road. I have worked as a nanny for a long time and tried out pretty much every type of carrier and stroller in all kinds of weather. It certainly gets hot and humid, rainy and snowy here. Even so
> there are women in many parts of the world who only babywear and don't own strollers and I would like some tips about the most convenient way to do that. btw I have easy access to very convenient public transportation which in my experience is much easier without a stroller.


Yep, but they don't need a stroller because they generally aren't going that far from home.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

For a carrier, I wouldn't personally go for an Ergo with a newborn, it just is hard to get a good fit for a lot of people from what I've read. For me the Ergo was a bad fit because the straps were too wide and it was very bulky. If you are looking for a buckle carrier, I love our Beco Gemini. It is extremely easy to use and a good fit for a little baby. I think I would go with a wrap too, since it would be summer, a Gypsy Mama Bali Baby Breeze would be great. It feels wonderful and thin but has a nice give to it but still good for a back carry and good support even for my 23 pounder. I love snuggling a newborn in a wrap.









As far as stroller/cart...if you really want to try not to use a stroller then the 1st cart seems nicer and looks like it folds better for going on public transportation. I don't think taking that would be much easier than a stroller though.
do like having a stroller for times when you need to put the baby down for dr. appts,/trying stuff on/bathroom because I am just incapable of doing any of those while wearing a baby!
I don't use a stroller very often and if I do have it, I'm wearing baby while pushing the stroller and using it to carry our bags or whatever we want to take with us. it's there for the possibility that I need to put a baby in a safe place for a bit.


----------



## HappyWoman (Nov 2, 2009)

DH and I share a car and I use public transportation a lot. We have an Ergo and LOVE it. We used it when DS was a newborn with the infant insert and it worked well. DS was born in July, and we found that the Ergo with the insert was pretty hot though. Think sleeping bag. We still used it a lot in the morning and evening when it wasn't too hot. We also used it on hiking/camping trips and walks along the beach. I also found the Moby wrap to be to hot too. I found a pouch sling, (like Hotsling or Slinglings) in a light fabric, to be the best summer newborn carrier.

Even though we love our Ergo, if I could rewind time I would have put a Boba on our registry. A Boba is very similar to the Ergo, but it has a few added features: it has a foot-rest and it is a few inches taller than the Ergo - a great feature if your LO like to back dive. Plus, the Boba is made in the USA and is less expensive.

Our stroller is just collecting dust. I find it is so much easier to wear DS in the Ergo than to use the stroller. In bad weather, I just bundle us both up and carry an umbrella, and off we go.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

It really depends on so much. When DS was born, I didn't have a stroller, and planned to BW him exclusively. At 3 mos, he refused to be worn, period. Not in the Moby, not in the RS. I bought a 2nd hand (high-end) stroller at a consignment shop and I've been perfectly happy with it. I was able to start wearing him again around 5 or 6 mos, but still used the stroller for things like trips to the grocery store. We live at the top of a hill, so having to climb it with him in the carrier was a pain anyway. I do live in a big city, and public transportation sucks, but the two times I've taken him on the bus, I was glad for the stroller - trying to keep my balance in a moving vehicle with him strapped to my back is a daunting prospect (getting a seat is a laugh). The stroller has been handy for lots of reasons - going to the farmer's market and being gone for hours because I decided to take a side-trip through Chinatown... I couldn't do that with a carrier. Taking him to the gym, and leaving him in the stroller in the childcare until he asks to get out - it's his personal space bubble. Or taking a walk to the post office to ship packages and just taking our time because it's a beautiful day.

Because at 16 mos, DS is already almost 30 lbs, and over 31 inches tall. I do still wear him on occasion, if he's fussy or if the stroller isn't practical, but by far my preferred carrier is my onbuhimo, an Ergo would never fit me. DH prefers wearing him to the stroller if they're just going on a walk, but he prefers the half-buckle tai (and I have to put it on him still). I would be far more housebound than I am without the stroller just because I don't have the ability to wear him for long periods as heavy as he is.

And just this morning DS declared his independence by climbing into the stroller and saying "go walk" and when I asked him if he wanted to go, he said "let's go".


----------



## boater (Oct 19, 2008)

Just to clarify, in my original post I was referring to the ergo backpack not the ergo carrier. It's a diaper bag that can be used as a backpack (for stuff not babies) or clipped onto the ergo. A friend of mine has one and loves it.

I think I will plan on registering for the 1st cart I listed. The library, farmer's market and the grocery store are all easy walking distance so I won't be bringing the cart on the subway much.

I have a pretty solid idea of what carriers want to register for and I plan on having a wide variety for different uses.

I wasn't looking as much for a debate on the validity of the choice to do without a stroller, more for strategies and ideas from other moms who have made the same choice. (I know you are on MDC because I've seen your posts on other threads!)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry! (for mentioning the stroller and the carrier misunderstanding







)
I saw Ergo and never even clicked the link!








It's a cool backpack, but yeah, that first cart looks really good. Have fun.
Deb


----------



## seashells (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tessie*
> 
> Yep, but they don't need a stroller because they generally aren't going that far from home.


Not so. Some women have to walk a mile every day to get water for the household. Or they walk many miles into town on occasion. They wear their babies.

OP, we are not car-free nor do we live in an urban environment. But we did not find we needed a stroller. The Ergo was fine. Caveats: we had only one child, and she was a peanut. So carrying her was just really no problem, for years even. I also liked the Ergo in cold weather, since we could snuggle together. I avoided walking around a lot in the rain (like I said, not urban, so I had a choice) but I imagine an umbrella would protect both of you just fine. It might be extra fumbling pushing the cart, but if you would carry an umbrella anyway, same difference. If you don't use an umbrella, you'll both survive too  I think I might be too much of a wuss to do a 6 floor walkup carrying a babe and groceries - but then again, you just "couldn't" do that anyway with a stroller. The carrier would at least make it possible, even if a serious workout. I'm assuming your building has an elevator. No sweat.

ETA: Sorry, I skimmed over your clarification post. Considered deleting this but what the hey.


----------



## boater (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning women who have to walk far distances, lug stuff and still babywear. That's what I was referring to in a previous post. There was a great article I read recently about how in a particular community in Africa (forget where exactly) some stores were trying to market strollers to local women and no one would buy them. I liked the reasons people gave for not wanting them. For many of these women it wasn't an issue of not having the choice economically, one person the article quoted said something like: with a stroller you are pushing your baby away from you, when you wear a baby on your back, the baby follows the mother, as it should be. It was something like that. I wish I could remember where it was and link to it.

BTW luckily I'm on the 1st floor (though you are right a stroller wouldn't help much if I wasn't)!

I've done the babywearing with an umbrella on rainy days thing, I think it works fine. I won't be totally car-free so on a rainy week or if I needed to stock up on groceries I could take the car when DH isn't working. I think if I was noticing that I started going out less or not as far or relying on driving more I would get a stroller, but I don't have much storage space and I don't see using it with a little baby so I'm gonna see how it goes.

BTW, I see the point about dressing rooms and trying stuff on. I tend to shop in thrift stores so def. wouldn't want the baby crawling around on the floor. I don't clothes-shop for myself that much and when I do I often go with my sister or a friend who could hold the baby. Or I could use a family dressing room and bring the cart in. It would be good to figure out a solution for the few times when those ideas wouldn't work-I don't see storing a stroller just for that. It sounds strange but I remember a few years ago reading about this thing sort of like the bottom of a Bjorn or a jumper swing- sort of a "baby holster" with straps that you could hang on the hook on a door in a public restroom or dressing room. Hard to explain. Anyone kwim?


----------



## seashells (Jan 23, 2009)

I visited a country in Africa once. Having a hard time picturing women using a stroller in the dirt (sometimes mud) paths. Sure, the cities have pavement but even those aren't exactly smooth strolling. It would be a cumbersome piece of junk for them. Their cloth carriers work just fine, and when baby is too old to be carried everywhere, then an older sibling or cousin or somebody will watch them while mama does her work. When you sleep on a straw mattress on concrete (and count yourself lucky at that) then a stroller just isn't a huge priority, and it doesn't even fit in your life. I saw people living in 10x10 foot homes, a stroller that would be used for a few months (maybe.. where?) would take up way too much space and become a dirty piece of junk in short order (and where are they going to throw it away, anyway?).

Anyway, just sayin', a stroller is not nearly a necessity nor even desirable for everyone.


----------



## boater (Oct 19, 2008)

Seashells-

Yes I think that was part of it for some of the women in this article. But some women the interviewer talked to were middle class and had access to more modern conveniences but still made the choice to babywear because it made sense to them, and out of tradition.

Found it:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A34654-2004May17.html


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I like that article, thanks for posting it. In a way, I think stroller use is similar to formula since there are plenty of Moms who physically cannot wear their babies. I am so grateful to be able to do it with this baby but my older DD I could not very much because I have MS and had a relapse.


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

I have two kids and no car and didn't have a stroller until the second was 2, and didn't use the stroller much even then.

I found that having a backpack with straps that are easy to adjust was really important since I often wear my backpack on my front when there's a kid on my back.


----------



## jenninjapan (Nov 26, 2010)

Just wanted to encourage you not to discount the bike - it has been my lifesaver. DH also takes our car to work and so DS and I have only the bike or my feet as our main transport (he has always hated strollers). Before 7 months I wore him in a sling and walked most places. But once he hit the 10kg mark I found the sling hard on my body. So I bought a front infant seat - one that fits on the handle bars and fork of my bike for 30 bucks and it is amazing. I would throw the sling in my basket and we could get out of our 2km radius in no time. It also made shopping easy - all my goods go into my bike baskets so no worries about carrying a bigger baby/toddler and managing the groceries. Now that DS is 2 he prefers the bike hands down and it is a great way for us to get fresh air and get around.

Of course it will be a while before you will be able to do this, but keep your eyes out for a cheap seat - I am sure your LO will love the fresh air in the spring and summer.


----------



## boater (Oct 19, 2008)

Jenninjapan-

That's a good point. I will def. look into bike seats. DH will need one for his bike too (I assume it would be a pain to just have one and have to transfer back and forth?). He rides his bike a lot more than I do. Is the ride in front kind better? Pros and cons? Are there things I should look for in terms of safety, quality, brand names etc.? What about baby bike helmets? How old should they be? a year?


----------



## boater (Oct 19, 2008)

Another link (written by an MDC mama):

http://ecochildsplay.com/2009/01/28/baby-essentials-that-arent-part-3-strollers/


----------



## MamaKickyPants (Sep 21, 2008)

I live in Toronto - great access to transit (buses, trams and subways) and most everything we need is in walking distance. We have a car, but DH takes it to work, and we try to minimize our driving. With DS, we didn't buy a stroller until he was 5 mos. Then he hated it and refused to go in it. So I babywore exclusively for the first year. It was totally fine, wonderful, easy! I LOVE carriers for transit. Now that we use the stroller sometimes (McLaren umbrella stroller, so it's small), I miss the ease of babywearing.

We have one of those grocery carts - it is great. Get one with good sized, sturdy wheels. I used to bump it down the stairs in front of me to get to the subway platform.

As far as bags - I've tried LOTS of different options. I like a backpack. For the first 6 mos when DS was on my front mostly, any backpack would work, but for back carries, the Ergo backpack is genius! The other option I came up with for back carries (I usually used a woven wrap) was a nice hip or waist pouch. They make some really nice ones these days that are much less like the dorky 'fanny packs' my ILs use when travelling







. Because DS wasn't an infant at that point, I tended to keep things minimal - one diaper, a few wipes, my wallet and keys. I clipped a toy to the carrier for him to play with while we walked.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

I use ring slings as my carrier. One thing I have found really great with the weather being colder is a little hooded cape. I made it for my dd for Christmas and it's actually been REALLY useful with the ring sling. I can put it on her and when I put her in the sling, I can hang the cape over the top rail of the sling, so that it's still keeping her warm, but it's not getting twisted up and all bulky in the sling. And when I take her back out, she's still got it on to keep her warm.

Now, I didn't use it much when it was really cold, but when it's above freezing, into the 40s, where you still need a coat and hat on them, but not something too heavy, it's been great. It's made out of fleece so it's nice and warm.

I don't know anything about grocery carts, as I drive to the grocery store.


----------



## boater (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MamaKickyPants*
> 
> I live in Toronto - great access to transit (buses, trams and subways) and most everything we need is in walking distance. We have a car, but DH takes it to work, and we try to minimize our driving. With DS, we didn't buy a stroller until he was 5 mos. Then he hated it and refused to go in it. So I babywore exclusively for the first year. It was totally fine, wonderful, easy! I LOVE carriers for transit. Now that we use the stroller sometimes (McLaren umbrella stroller, so it's small), I miss the ease of babywearing.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for mentioning the waist pouch. A mama I used to babysit for used one while wearing her woven wrap and I always thought it was such a good idea. I had totally forgotten about that. i plan to use woven wraps a lot so I will be looking for a good pouch. Do you think EMS or REI would be a good place to start?


----------



## boater (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happysmileylady*
> 
> I use ring slings as my carrier. One thing I have found really great with the weather being colder is a little hooded cape. I made it for my dd for Christmas and it's actually been REALLY useful with the ring sling. I can put it on her and when I put her in the sling, I can hang the cape over the top rail of the sling, so that it's still keeping her warm, but it's not getting twisted up and all bulky in the sling. And when I take her back out, she's still got it on to keep her warm.
> 
> ...


Good Idea about the hooded cape. I think I actually got a nice wool one in a bag of hand me downs.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I used a pouch mostly when she was really little but not use a babyhawk. My 5 year old does not fit in the babyhawk but does fit in the Kozy. we are thinking about getting a bike trailer since she's only 13 months and way too small for the bike seat (and we can't find a baby sized bike helmet)


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

I did not get a traditional or trendy diaper bag. I bought a Sherpani http://sherpani.com/sherpani-vida.aspx?bO3FscouH=1&GQd0EjaqX=1&pmdoXJC4W=310

the strap are long enough to fit over my back wrapped little guy. Not matter what the carrier you buy having a bag with straps long enough is a big help.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Reading your signature. A wrap/rebozo is also awesome for your birth bag.


----------



## FelixMom (Aug 28, 2006)

I am the mother to 3 kids, living in an urban setting with reliable public transportation. Going stroller-free? It can absolutely be done!

We have ONE stroller that has lasted us since our firstborn arrived in 2002, and it is still in good condition because it is hardly ever used. I refuse to use a stroller in the snow, the rain, where there are stairs, on the sand, on large grassy fields, on hiking trails with uneven terrain, when the stores have narrow aisles, and if I need to take public transit.

Here are a few accessories I have used to survive Canadian winters and rainy spring/fall weather

Peekaru babwearing vest - handy for fall or spring days, or as a layering item inside a BWing coat

Felix Pera babywearing coat - you can always DIY or get a friend who is a seamstress to create one too

Suse Kinder rain poncho - when you have more than one kid, it's nice to have one hand free for the other kid, and the other for an umbrella with heavy downpours!

A few pointers: in cold weather, it is actually easier and warmer for everyone if baby is worn directly against you, with a coat or sweater (or both on really cold chilly days!) around both of you. I did NOT have a snowsuit for my two youngest when they were babies, as they were always worn on me. They eventually got snowsuits for playing outside in the snow once they were 18 months old or so. I can happily say it saved a lot of time and hassle in wrestling them in and out of those things. Not to mention the fact that the baby would not overheat, since I could quickly whip off the coat from both of us when entering stores.

We had carseats and used a car-sharing program or car rental for longer distances. Baby was simply tucked inside my coat in a pre-tied carry of some sort between car and house, and plunked into the carseat only for the duration of the car ride. The carseat always stayed in the car, and baby would be whisked back into my wrap in a pre-tied front cross carry inside my coat once we got to my destination.

If you are truly looking into a long-term investment into alternative ways to transport yourself and baby, plus a ton of groceries (or later additions to the family), take a look at cargo bikes from Europe. Parents in Denmark, with its variable climate and cold winters, covet this item. If it weren't for the fact that we had our 3rd and last kid by the time I learned about this, I would have plunked down the $$$ to get one too!

Good luck!


----------



## MamaKickyPants (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boater*
> 
> Thank you so much for mentioning the waist pouch. A mama I used to babysit for used one while wearing her woven wrap and I always thought it was such a good idea. I had totally forgotten about that. i plan to use woven wraps a lot so I will be looking for a good pouch. Do you think EMS or REI would be a good place to start?


Those are camping/outdoor sporting stores? We don't have them here - Our equivalent is Mountain Eqiupment Co-op, and that's where I'd go, so any camping store should have something to suit. Also, I've actually seen 'diaper bag' waist pouches that come with a mini wipes container to fit inside. A friend of mine got a beautiful waist pouch from Coach (!) and it's nice because it lies relatively flat and is pretty! You could check accessory and luggage stores too.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


> A few pointers: in cold weather, it is actually easier and warmer for everyone if baby is worn directly against you, with a coat or sweater (or both on really cold chilly days!) around both of you. I did NOT have a snowsuit for my two youngest when they were babies, as they were always worn on me. They eventually got snowsuits for playing outside in the snow once they were 18 months old or so. I can happily say it saved a lot of time and hassle in wrestling them in and out of those things. Not to mention the fact that the baby would not overheat, since I could quickly whip off the coat from both of us when entering stores.


This is exactly what I do in cold weather when I am not carrying her in the (warmer) carseat that has the warm wool cover that zips up. I put the sling on, set baby up in it in front, then put my coat on. Baby has her little hooded cape on hanging over the rail of the sling, and then I just hold my coat as closed as I can. It's not big enough to zip up around the two of us, so I don't bother trying.


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi OP, I also live around Boston. And have done lots of baby wearing in all sorts of weather. DS was born in April & it was really warm the following summer, but we still walked A LOT ... sometimes miles at a time. Uncomfortable at times? Yes. But also totally doable. I think I was more uncomfortable than he was too as he would usually just sleep & sleep. Planning our clothing was the most important piece. (And I was also using a moby wrap which I would not suggest in the humid summer... a woven wrap would be much better).

And I'll just add that strollers are the biggest PITA on the T & buses! Baby wearing on the public transportation around Boston is so much better.

As for how to lug your stuff. I found a regular ole' backpack works just fine. But a side satchel has been my favorite -- much easier to get into if I need something while still wearing DS or as a way to balance (sling on one side, bag on the other). I also just started using a cart for groceries. Very useful.

Hmm. Bike path is awesome & there are many low-traffic arteries that are safe with a bike + kid. You should check out this blog for inspiration. We waited until DS was 1 year, so you have some time yet! Also, we opted for a trailer so that we could easily hitch it to both bikes & lug groceries etc (which is just about impossible with a regular bike seat). But each has its pros & cons.

Oh, also wanted to mention that there are usually great, cheap strollers on craigslist, should you find that one would be useful for you at some point. I found a lightweight graco in great condition on there when my back started hurting & I was unable to carry little guy around all the time.

Good luck!


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

I googled up this group. I know there to be other MA. groups as well. I would suggest you go and talk to those who are experienced with your local area. See what they are using and how they use their stuff. This might be the best use of your money and time. :O)

*Boston Babywearers*







NEWS

Our next meeting is *Wednesday, March 16th, from 10 am to 12 pm* at the MIT Student Center.

Please see below for more details.



Who Are We?

Want to soothe your crying baby?
Want to cuddle your child but still have your hands free to take care of dishes and laundry?
Want to run after your toddler without worrying about your newborn?
Want to hop on the T without lugging your stroller up and down the stairs?

If any of these describe you, then Boston Babywearers is here for you! We can help you bond with your baby while relieving your aching back and arms. We can help you find a carrier that's right for you and then-just as important-we can teach you how to use it.

Want to try a carrier before buying? Check one out from our lending library-it's free! (Please bring cash or check for a 100% deposit, refunded upon return of carrier.)

Weekday Meetings

All weekday meetings run from 10-12pm. We will start at 10am with a BW101 demo and safety talk. If you have not attended one of our meetings in the past, please plan to come for this important information. If you've heard the talk before, feel free to join us at 10:30 am. Due to prior commitments, the BBW leaders need to leave the meeting by 12. Feel free to stay and socialize, but if you need help or would like to borrow a carrier please join us by 11:00 so we may have enough time to help you.

Our next monthly meeting is *Wednesday, March 16th from 10:00 am to 12:00 pm*, at MIT, Stratton Student Center, Room 302 (Dining Room #2) Building W20, located at 84 Mass Ave. For a map of the MIT campus, go here: http://whereis.mit.edu/?go=W20. Metered parking is available on Mass Ave, and around the corner on Vassar Street.

*We are having another social hour!!!*
If you would like to stay and socialize after the March MIT meeting, please feel free to bring or buy lunch (selections available in the student center). We have our meeting room until 1:30pm so bring your stashes for a show and tell or just hang out and chat! We hope you can make it.

The 2011 dates are listed below (locations will be added as scheduled):
January 19th at Somerville library
February 16th at MIT
March 16th at MIT
April 20th
May 18th
June 15th
July 20th
August 17th
September 21st
October 19th
November 16th
December 21st

Weekend Meetings

Our next weekend meeting is in *April.*

Weekend meetings are held on the 2nd Sunday of every other month (even months) from 2-4 pm.

The 2011 dates are listed below (locations will be added as scheduled):
February 13th at the Watertown Public Library
April 10th
June 12th
August 14th
October 9th
December 11th

For more information and to access our member listserv, please join our Yahoo Group.

If you have any questions, please contact [email protected].


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

We also share a car and whoever is at work often has the car, so that leaves the at-home parent with many hours to fill going places on foot. I find, personally, that the ring sling is wonderful for newborns. I had dd in it days after birth and she practically lived in it (and was worn to sleep in it) for the first 3 months. I likes the adjustability of it and the fact that I could wear her to sleep and then pass the whole sling, with baby still in it, to daddy to give me a break, or just lay her on the bed and ease her out of it gently.

I also have a wrap (well, actually its just several yards of remnant fabric haha) and once they have head control it's a freaking lifesaver. Put it on snug and tight and I can go HOURS in that thing with no discomfort whatsoever....after a couple hours the ring sling tends to wear on my back a bit. I've gone all over the place in that and I prefer it to the stroller for several reasons.....in bad weather I feel it offers more protection. Baby's torso and upper legs are covered by the wrap. I will tie a jacket or blanket around my waist to cover her legs and feet if it's raining heavily. I put my own jacket on over the baby and myself, and put the hood over her head. Then I pop open an umbrella and we're good to go. I walked about 4 miles like this once during a torrential rain.....DP, ds and myself were all soaked when we got home but dd was dry as a bone! In a stroller she would have been cold/wet and subject to the wind.

Strollers are nice for places like amusement parks and maybe the mall (although we babywear there too, or just rent a shopping cart with a seat). But we don't currently own a stroller and when we did have them (we had an umbrella stroller and a sit n stand) we didn't use them. I think the sit n stand got used 3 or 4 times, total and 2 of those times were for ds' amiusement because he thought it was a riding toy.


----------



## CBEmomma (Oct 24, 2010)

I never use my stroller. Got it for ds1, used it twice, and it's been in the garage since. We do own a car though. I just always make sure I have 2 carriers on me.


----------



## isabchi (Sep 14, 2006)

I used an stroller with my oldest for the first 6 mo, After that we give away our stroller, have another baby that never been seating in a stroller. Although we're not car free ad live in area with terrible public transportation and semi rural. My only tip to ad if a good sun hat for you and you little one, and a nice gaze wrap for very hot days.Also, I second the idea of the waist pouch, we ECed and used to just carry my wallet, cell and a diaper/pant.


----------

